
Next Gen Nuclear Reactors - ivankirigin
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/research/3760347.html?page=3
======
kingkongrevenge
Uranium supplies and the claims about breeder reactor efficiency are far from
certain. Nuclear would never even be where it is without massive government
subsidy. Its cost effectiveness is questionable. The whole business smells
fishy.

Back of the envelope calculations on tidal power and ocean wave induction are
tantalizing. Truly massive amounts of energy are there to be tapped with
relatively simple technology. Existing river hydro-power production, which is
substantial, could easily be dwarfed. For whatever reasons the boys with the
billions have chosen not to explore this route.

<http://www.presidency.ucsb.edu/ws/index.php?pid=9344>
<http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2004/09/26/1096137100758.html>

